# First time smoking deviled eggs advice



## iceman6409 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all.  I have never had nor tried making smoked deviled eggs before but definitely want to make a batch.  I have an old electric smoker that will probably get to around 225F.  So I know to hard boil first.  Cool.  Then peel.  Pat dry. 

So then I would put in smoker for roughly how long?  Also would I be using any wood chips?  If so what is recommended?  And I always have some apple juice for the meat smokes too.  I am assuming that would not be needed?  Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 20, 2017)

I was planning to do that this week, but wasted too much time futzing with the dang sheep casings. I'll try a couple as a test tomorrow when I'm smoking some breakfast sausage (a sin!) because I want to do a full batch on Sunday morning.

I plan to use my sous vide to get them hard-boiled. Ice bath. Peel. Cut in half. Cold smoke with cherry wood. Probably only 30 minutes, but I'll do a taste test to make the final determination. Mix up the yolks with some homemade garlic aioli. Top with some green onions and crispy bits of andouille sausage.

I'll put up a QueView if I do...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2017)

In order to obtain a large area for smoke to adhere, cut the eggs in half and remove the yolk. Smoke to your desired taste then build your deviled egg. 













100_1690.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 20, 2017


















100_1706.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 20, 2017






T


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 20, 2017)

Iceman...  You DO NOT want to use any heat when smoking the already hard boiled eggs ... so you have to cold smoke them...  as said above... cut in half first...  Myself I leave the yoke in them so they take on some smoke too...I use sawdust in my A MAZ N cold smoker...   I find pellets put out to much heat... I smoke them for 3-4 hrs...  You will have to experiment to find the right smokiness for you and yours ... 

If you don't have a cold smoker you can make one that will use chips... I did a quick search for ya on how to make and use one..  it's a tin can with a NEW, cheap soldering iron ... This is what I used first before I got my A MAZ N cold smoker... It works really well...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=soldering+iron+cold+smoker


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Iceman... You DO NOT want to use any heat when smoking the already hard boiled eggs ... so you have to cold smoke them.


Actually I both hot and cold smoke hard boiled eggs. There are plenty of ones here on the forum who hot smoke them.

Curious as to why you feel they cannot be hot smoked.

T


----------



## iceman6409 (Apr 20, 2017)

So I am SOL unless I have a real "cold smoker".  Can't use a regular meat smoker, is that what I am understanding?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2017)

Iceman6409 said:


> So I am SOL unless I have a real "cold smoker".  Can't use a regular meat smoker, is that what I am understanding?


You will be just fine. Use a good heavy smoke and they will have a good smoke on them in ± 20 minutes. Put them in the smoker as soon as the smoke starts to roll and they will be done before your smoker gets to temp.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You will be just fine. Use a good heavy smoke and they will have a good smoke on them in ± 20 minutes. Put them in the smoker as soon as the smoke starts to roll and they will be done before your smoker gets to temp.
> 
> T



And set your smoker as low as it will go. 

That's all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2017)

Sounds like you have plenty of good advice!

Looking forward to seeing how they turn out for you.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 21, 2017)

Iceman6409 said:


> So I am SOL unless I have a real "cold smoker".  Can't use a regular meat smoker, is that what I am understanding?



What type of electric smoker do you have? I have a Bradley digital and I can keep the chamber within ten to twenty degrees of ambient by using only the smoke element and cracking open the door.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 21, 2017)

I've hot and cold smoked eggs. 
In December they get cold smoked with my cheeses but in the summer they get hot smoked ...They get done so quickly I never noticed much difference.
I've also cut them in half or not...Cut in half gives you more surface area for smoke to penetrate but they're pretty darn good left whole and just tossing on the smoker.













IMG_20161222_182957672_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Apr 21, 2017





This is a shot of one of four dozen I smoked for Christmas dinner and gifts...
As Mr T said instead of waiting for your smoker to "come up to temp" put the eggs on as soon as you get good smoke for about 20 minutes
The ones in the picture were done with smoker temps of around 170°F for 20 minutes...yummy.
And eggs are cheap, cut some in half and remove the yolks, cut some and don't remove the yolks and throw a couple on whole to see which you like best...
And smoked pickled eggs are a favorite around my house.
Tons of great simple diy recipes for pickling eggs on the web...Pick a recipe that sounds good and give it a whirl.
Smoked, pickled deviled eggs were a HUGE hit at last fall at our family reunion...4 dozen gone in minutes...Lol...
Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 21, 2017)

welp..  I guess I stand corrected... although I don't know why you would want to cook them even more after they are already cooked..  but to each his own ... carry on ... I will edit my earlier post...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> welp.. I guess I stand corrected... although I don't know why you would want to cook them even more after they are already cooked.. but to each his own ... carry on ... I will edit my earlier post...


Actually 07 this is a good example where a heavier smoke is desired. I good smoke can be applied in a very short time. There is no secondary cook involved at all.

Take care,

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Smoked, pickled deviled eggs were a HUGE hit at last fall at our family reunion...4 dozen gone in minutes...Lol...


jokensmoken, the ones pictured in my post above are, smoked, spicy hot, pickled, deviled eggs topped with a ring of black olive pierced with a piece of smoked salmon. They are divided with pickled herring and setting on top of a bed of kimchi. Expressly made for the Man Cave.

T


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 21, 2017)

YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY.
I absolutely love my pickled smoked eggs.  You sir are an inspiration.
I usually don't add red pepper to my pickling as some folks (mom especially) doesn't like the hotness, but I do add red pepper or red pepper sauce to the yolks on some for the heat.
Love the.pickled herring idea.
I'll definitely be giving that a whirl.
Thanks for the ideas T.
Walt.


----------



## iceman6409 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I hard boiled the ggs and cooled them down overnight in fridge.  Peeled them and took out yoke to make filling.  Used cherry wood chips in my old electric smoker.  Got a smoke roll going and backed up the temperature and threw them on.  Took about 45 minutes.  Pulled them off, cooled them down and stuffed them.  Tried one but did not get the smoky flavor I was anticipating.  Covered them in Saran wrap and put in fridge over night.  Pulled out and let stand for about 15 minutes.  Now the smoke flavor definitely came out.  Very tasty indeed,


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 24, 2017)

I usually use a combination of woods to smoke but definitely mostly hickory or mesquite...Eggs are usually in the smoker such a short time you want (at least I do) a stronger smoking wood to impart the flavor.  And yes I'll agree about waiting a day or two (or week) before eating them.
If you can wait...That's why I do 4 dozen a crack...I know me...I'll munch a bunch soon as they come off the smoker.
They're also a great addition to chicken salad.  Same great smokey taste as smoking the chicken but far quicker.
Walt.


----------



## iceman6409 (May 1, 2017)

So a little update questions for you all.  Smoked some more deviled eggs.  I do like them a lot however I am noticing a very slight rubbery texture on the outside of the eggs.  Any thoughts?


----------

